# Tortoise Shampoo! Any thoughts?



## jptv (Nov 18, 2016)

Is this safe? Thanks.


----------



## Lemonade (Nov 18, 2016)

It looks like it's safe, but my question is, Is it necessary?


----------



## jptv (Nov 18, 2016)

If it really prevent mites and ticks; eliminates odor; kills 99.9% germs... etc. I think YES! Also just for hygiene purposes


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 18, 2016)

I've never heard of this and with no ingredient list, it's hard to discuss safety outside their claims, but I can't see why you would need it. Tortoises don't need to be soaped up. They shouldn't have a bad odour to begin with. The tick/mite preventative properties would make me more nervous than interested in it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm sure it's safe and maybe I'm being far too cynical, but it seems like the latest brilliant way of getting tortoise owners to part with their hard earned cash to me.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2016)

Tortoises are not like dogs that need to be groomed and shampooed. Tortoises don't need this, it's not really going to benefit their lives, but it could harm them. Let your tortoise be a tortoise. Get a dog if you have the need to shampoo an animal, seriously.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2016)

In fact, in your avatar your torts are in a rabbit looking cage. Save the money from not buying the shampoo and put it towards buying a proper enclosure for them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm with Barb on this one. Your tort is in an unsafe container, they don't get mites or ticks, they don't smell and they don't need bathing, they certainly don't have bad hygiene, just give him a soak every morning for HYDRATION. 20 minutes. Remember, this is a wild animal, not a domesticated animal,treat it as such.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 18, 2016)

This thread's comment make me feel tortoises is really easy to take care.
Gosh i choose the right pet.
I use this shampoo though, i use it because.. i don't know. i just like it when i can see bubble lol.
I brush all his body except the head. it is safe. i only use it when he is coming inside from outdoor enclosure.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Nov 18, 2016)

Do you have a pic of the ingredient list? I really wonder what type of substance kills mites, ticks and germs but is not a chemical...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't use cuddle bones cause my torts don't fish in salt water ! And I don't see torts in the wild taking bubble bath in the wild . And apples are all natural and I don't give them to my torts either . So as with most of the long time tort owners I say : nope ! Thank you !


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 19, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> This thread's comment make me feel tortoises is really easy to take care.
> Gosh i choose the right pet.
> I use this shampoo though, i use it because.. i don't know. i just like it when i can see bubble lol.
> I brush all his body except the head. it is safe. i only use it when he is coming inside from outdoor enclosure.


How do you know it is safe? It contains a kind of soap. Soap is usually drying to skin. When I see Charlie with mud on his shell, I think that maybe he did that on purpose. Maybe it cools him or feels good, like the way pigs use mud. If you want to clean your tortoise, soak him in warm water.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 19, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> How do you know it is safe? It contains a kind of soap. Soap is usually drying to skin. When I see Charlie with mud on his shell, I think that maybe he did that on purpose. Maybe it cools him or feels good, like the way pigs use mud. If you want to clean your tortoise, soak him in warm water.


Ah.. here it is. so maybe there are several reason if you want to use this product. people that own adult sulcata (which should be housing outside), should pay more attention to clean their sulcata using this product because the above reason.
I have a baby, so housing inside. i have a good control environment for the tort for now.
How i know it is safe, because before i used it, i did research, find and asked several tort keeper in my country. i dont remember much, but there is 2 people i remember using this product for at least 1 year for their tort, their tort doing good.
Me myslef using it for 4months at least, no problem too.
However, one point should take into consideration. this is all young tort, and not expose to extreme hot climate, they live inside with some outside time.
Big charlie make a very good point, there is a very high possibility that tortoise need a little dirty to control their body temperature. And if you house your tortoise outside, i find no reason to use this product too, because the minute you put them outside, they will get dirty again.
But is it safe? yes, it is, i prove it, my tort having no change behavior at all.

Sorry, i'm not good in english.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

Fredkas, I understood your English, but using this product for such a short length of time doesn't prove it is safe. 

The life time of a tortoise is maybe a hundred years. Over time much can happen and only scientific testing over a long period can prove it is safe. 

I don't know how much testing products not for human use have to go through by law. As it's not food or medicine, I suspect it is very little. 

Disinfectant is for things in the enclosure like water bowls when you clean them. Good hygiene is washing your hands thoroughly after handling your tortoise and using an anti-bacterial hand gel on your hands if you wish.

Muddy tortoises respond well to a good soak in ordinary water to shift the muck. A little scrubbing with a nail brush helps with more stubborn dirt. 

Outdoor torts like my Joe don't get cleaned for months - the dust washes off in the rain and when they soak and otherwise he's his natural self. 

Personally, I see no need for a product like this. As Tidgy's Dad said, it looks like another way to separate money from the inexperienced. I certainly would not risk using it on Joe. After 46 years of owning him we have all survived very well without it.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 19, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> Fredkas, I understood your English, but using this product for such a short length of time doesn't prove it is safe.
> 
> The life time of a tortoise is maybe a hundred years. Over time much can happen and only scientific testing over a long period can prove it is safe.
> 
> ...


A very good point. The risk is not worth it. Thank you for the good advice.


----------



## jptv (Nov 19, 2016)

After my research I am convinced to use the product. Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## jptv (Nov 19, 2016)

wellington said:


> In fact, in your avatar your torts are in a rabbit looking cage. Save the money from not buying the shampoo and put it towards buying a proper enclosure for them.



As of the moment, the large rabbit cage is the best and safest enclosure for my happy pair. We have dogs, we have cats, we have fighting cocks (chicken); that's the main reason why i cannot put them outside the cage. 

When they grow up to 6-7inches, i will have a bigger enclosure for sure. Planning to add a radiated tortoise next year if my wife approves it... I will have a separate room in the house for all of them.


----------



## wellington (Nov 19, 2016)

jptv said:


> As of the moment, the large rabbit cage is the best and safest enclosure for my happy pair. We have dogs, we have cats, we have fighting cocks (chicken); that's the main reason why i cannot put them outside the cage.
> 
> When they grow up to 6-7inches, i will have a bigger enclosure for sure. Planning to add a radiated tortoise next year if my wife approves it... I will have a separate room in the house for all of them.


How are you able to keep humidity up? They do need it. Also you do know that species should not be mixed.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

jptv said:


> After my research I am convinced to use the product. Thanks for your input guys!


Really?!

The thought of my tort ingesting a poison strong enough to get rid of ticks is enough for me. 

Water belongs in a tort soak. An electrolyte might help with a sick sort. Puréed carrot might help with a sick tort. 

Nothing else in the soaking water that might be drunk


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 19, 2016)

Save your breath. 
This member seems to come on here asking for advice and then just do what they wanted to do in the first place anyway. 
The member asked for a vote on another thread about keeping torts in pairs. The vote was massively a "no" but the member went with the pair anyway. 
Likewise advice on the rabbit cage, humidity and now this shampoo will likely be ignored. 
It is the OP's decision, of course, but I worry about the long term health of these tortoises.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

You're right. My advice to newbies is to research those who have replied. Some members have had tortoises for longer than others... it's probably for a good reason!


----------



## MPRC (Nov 19, 2016)

I was waiting to see the OP say, "April Fools!" and admit it was a joke. 

I've used a dab or Dawn on a tortoise before who was coated in GREASE and I felt bad about that. We definitely just soak with water.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

MPRC said:


> I was waiting to see the OP say, "April Fools!" and admit it was a joke.
> 
> I've used a dab or Dawn on a tortoise before who was coated in GREASE and I felt bad about that. We definitely just soak with water.


From experience a hood biological powder is better for grease on a hot wash with maximum spin and then 70 minutes in the tumble dryer


----------



## MPRC (Nov 19, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> From experience a hood biological powder is better for grease on a hot wash with maximum spin and then 70 minutes in the tumble dryer



As someone who accidentally turned on a dryer with a sleeping cat in it once I can assure you that the mess made while tumbling is worse than the grease. Lucky for me she was only in there for a minute - the poop was mashed into all of the little vent holes in the drum. I had to wait for it to dry out to get it all.


----------



## Anyfoot (Nov 19, 2016)

Will it work for me when I go bald? 
Sorry , it sounds ridiculous, scrubbing brush and water is all that is needed.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 19, 2016)

MPRC said:


> As someone who accidentally turned on a dryer with a sleeping cat in it once I can assure you that the mess made while tumbling is worse than the grease. Lucky for me she was only in there for a minute - the poop was mashed into all of the little vent holes in the drum. I had to wait for it to dry out to get it all.


Yeah, but mammals are different to reptiles


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 19, 2016)

Using this stuff is a joke! Absolutely no reason for it. Soak the tort in plain water and use a soft brush if you really need to. I don't think any torts are going to a beauty pageant. 

As for the rabbit cage for the torts, really bad idea and you are going to speed money on rad. why not invest in a good closed chamber for the ones you currently have.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 19, 2016)

*We are getting Speedy a "soap on a rope" for Christmas ! He can hang it around his neck and take it along when he soaks ! *


----------



## jptv (Nov 19, 2016)

wellington said:


> How are you able to keep humidity up? They do need it. Also you do know that species should not be mixed.



I have UV light, heat lamp and since the rabbit cage is portable, I'm able to put it outside so that they can have sunlight at least 3 to 4 times a week. I live in tropical country and humidity is not a big problem.  for the mix concerns... I am aware of that. The theory is that majority like 90% will fail, but in my case so far so good. Looks like i belong to the 10% success rate.  I have no issue of bullying. They are happy and peaceful.


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 19, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> A very good point. The risk is not worth it. Thank you for the good advice.


It's better to be safe than sorry. When my mother was a child, her father, a doctor, thought sunlamp treatments were good for her and her sister. They both ended up with thyroid disease as adults. My mother also had melanoma skin cancer. My point is that it took years before the results could be seen.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 19, 2016)

my thoughts this is an attempt to get money out of tortoise Keeper's pockets. With a product that has dubious benefits at best


----------



## jptv (Nov 19, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Save your breath.
> This member seems to come on here asking for advice and then just do what they wanted to do in the first place anyway.
> The member asked for a vote on another thread about keeping torts in pairs. The vote was massively a "no" but the member went with the pair anyway.
> Likewise advice on the rabbit cage, humidity and now this shampoo will likely be ignored.
> It is the OP's decision, of course, but I worry about the long term health of these tortoises.



Chill dude. You are entitled to your wrong opinion. The shampoo is approved and certified. And what's wrong with the humidity? I have access to sunlight because my cage is portable, I have heat lamp, I have UV light and I'm in tropical country. Be open minded. Don't be so bookish.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm well chilly. 
I live in The Cold Dark Room, after all.


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 19, 2016)

jptv said:


> I have UV light, heat lamp and since the rabbit cage is portable, I'm able to put it outside so that they can have sunlight at least 3 to 4 times a week. I live in tropical country and humidity is not a big problem.  for the mix concerns... I am aware of that. The theory is that majority like 90% will fail, but in my case so far so good. Looks like i belong to the 10% success rate.  I have no issue of bullying. They are happy and peaceful.


As someone obsessed with gaming theory and odds I find this comment insane.

So you acknowledge a 90% failure rate and you decided that was good enough odds to go by?

As for the product, certified and approved by who? I can find someone to certify and approve anything. The very experienced keepers here are almost universally telling you it is likely to do more harm then good but yet you want to go with your research...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2016)

Let's all just let it drop. I'm pretty sure we've said all there is to be said and I'd really hate to see this devolve into a pissing match.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 19, 2016)

*YEP ! ....



*


----------



## jptv (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for all your input guys!


----------

